
What I learnt building 3 high traffic web apps on an embedded key value store - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/what-i-learnt-from-building-3-high-traffic-web-applications-on-an-embedded-key-value-store-68d47249774f
======
gtowey
Author says scalability, but provides nothing in the way of metrics. He says
he has "almost a terabyte" of data and talks about partitioning when it gets
too big. So the story here is that just about any key-value store can fill
modest requirements as long as you implement your own sharding strategy.

